# Bees on sweet corn, not for pollen...



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

My guess would be water, the morning dew may be gone but the way the leaf on the corn stalk is made the dew or rain will collect at the base of the leaf. Check it out!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

likely a water source, dew drips down to a droplet.

GG


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Try cutting a stalk and tasting the sap. It's sweet. Even field corn is sweet, but sweet corn juice is really sweet


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I know okra has extra-floral nectaries, but I don't know about corn.

Alex


----------



## John Kempf (Jun 30, 2021)

Yes, corn does have a sugar source at the 'brace roots' and sometimes also further up the stem. Sugary mucus is exuded through the brace roots as a food source and stimulant for soil biology. The sugar content can vary significantly, dependent on balanced nutrition. Also, in dry conditions, when the plants are water challenged, the mucus becomes more concentrated, which would concentrate the sugars and make it more attractive than in a wetter time period.


----------

